# Artist looking for writer/comic intelligence



## Fr0st (Mar 12, 2011)

I may be potentially interested in making a series of adult furry webcomics. I have some characters, and some story ideas, but I need someone experienced to assist, brainstorm, and critique. No money involved, I just need some generous interested person to work with a bit.

The comics will probably be predominantly straight and in mostly realistic environments. I'm thinking in the themes of Onta(but not gay) or Jay Naylor. That kind of thing. I'll also use a different style than is on my current FA page.

If someone's interested, message me here or note me on FA and we can talk and I'll show you related art and comic ideas.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you want feedback on story arcs and ideas I can do that. So long as its not the part involving the smut. I am willing to help promote plot. That is all.


----------

